# No More Mr Baldy!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

In less than a month Bailee has regrown all his head feathers and gone from this










to this









No more Mr Baldy! Feeling good about himself he decided to try flirting with Cookie...








When he looks that ..... erm ...... cool, hard to see why she always gets cranky with him



















Cookie's much too pretty for you i think Bailee.



























What about when i smile?









No?? *sulks*


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww Mr Bailee is no more Mr Baldy thats great he is back to his old handsome self , Cookie you should give him a break...hehe Bailee is looking all handsome again


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I love Bailee!! That second photo of him with his new feathers really mad me laugh. He's looking so pleased with himself. Cookie, you could do a lot worse you know.....Bailee is a handsome boy!!


Are they a pair Bea? I mean, are you trying to breed them or are they just good friends.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww mr.bailee is looking like mr.good lookin now =)


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He was cute with or without the feathers..lol! Glad he's back to his gorgeous silly self!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Are they a pair Bea? I mean, are you trying to breed them or are they just good friends.


They're just good friends, and if they try to be more than that their mean mummy will separate them.


----------

